# 2 Schools in Hawaii - Input Requested



## celtic_crippler (Aug 6, 2010)

A buddy of mine is now stationed in Hawaii and asked me if I could find anything out about 2 schools he's intrested it attending. 

He told me they claimed to be Kajukembo; however, in his e-mail the schools have "Kempo" in their name...? 

Anyway, if anyone can shed any light on either or both it would much appreciated. 

His 2 Choices are:
Leeward Kempo Karate- Grandmaster Edmund W. Louis
Universal Kempo Karate School- Professor Martin T. Buell 

Thanks!


----------



## MJS (Aug 6, 2010)

celtic_crippler said:


> A buddy of mine is now stationed in Hawaii and asked me if I could find anything out about 2 schools he's intrested it attending.
> 
> He told me they claimed to be Kajukembo; however, in his e-mail the schools have "Kempo" in their name...?
> 
> ...


 
Dont know about Prof. Buell, but GM Louis is Kajukenbo. Here is the link to his school. Not sure where in Hawaii your friend will be, so I dont know how far he'll be from any of these schools, but here're a few more Kaju schools. If you pop over to the Kajukenbo Cafe, you'll see a school section, with some other Hawaii schools. Here is another one:

www.seraskajukenbo.com

Perhaps John Bishop could offer some assistance as well.


----------



## Matt (Aug 6, 2010)

MJS said:


> Dont know about Prof. Buell, but GM Louis is Kajukenbo. Here is the link to his school. Not sure where in Hawaii your friend will be, so I dont know how far he'll be from any of these schools, but here're a few more Kaju schools. If you pop over to the Kajukenbo Cafe, you'll see a school section, with some other Hawaii schools. Here is another one:
> 
> www.seraskajukenbo.com
> 
> Perhaps John Bishop could offer some assistance as well.



Just got off the phone with someone in HI who knows both these guys. Prof. Buell is very focused on his organization, and has apparently added kenjutsu and other weapons somewhat recently. GM Louis is Kajukenbo, but has added some Okinawan forms as well, and is more flexible on cross-training.


----------



## HonoluluDan (Aug 6, 2010)

Sijo Emperado- Sid Asuncion- George Iverson- Ed louis

Sijo Emperado- Walter Godin- Martin Buell


----------



## James Kovacich (Aug 7, 2010)

celtic_crippler said:


> A buddy of mine is now stationed in Hawaii and asked me if I could find anything out about 2 schools he's intrested it attending.
> 
> He told me they claimed to be Kajukembo; however, in his e-mail the schools have "Kempo" in their name...?
> 
> ...


http://www.leewardkenpokarate.com/tree/tree.htm

Like suggested, you'll get a better response if you show your friends exact location.


----------



## John Bishop (Aug 8, 2010)

Many Kajukenbo schools use the term "kenpo" along with "Kajukenbo",  since the "original method" of Kajukenbo is also referred to as the  "kenpo" branch.
I know both of the instructors mentioned.  Leeward Kenpo is a Kajukenbo school, and grandmaster Edmund Louis has turned out many excellent students.  
Martin Buell has Kajukenbo roots, but has taught his own system of "Universal Kempo" for many decades, and is not affiliated with any Kajukenbo organizations.  He has a good reputation, and also has some outstanding students. 
About 95% of the kenpo/kempo schools in Hawaii are from the Emperado lineage.  Most of the ones I've seen kept the kenpo and boxing techniques from Kajukenbo, but abandoned most of the judo and jujitsu techniques.


----------



## BigWilliam (Sep 21, 2010)

Al Dacascos moved back to Hawaii back in 2002 and I believe is still teaching. His off-shoot of Kajukenbo is Wun Hop Juen Do. I trained with him in the 90's and he's certainly an excellent instructor to consider.

Best of luck in your search.
William


----------



## dianhsuhe (Oct 18, 2010)

This is probably too late but at least as a reference for others...

One of our highest ranking teachers in Kara-Ho Kempo has a small school in HI.  He is 6th dan and has been in the system for around 40 years I am guessing.  If anyone is headed there I may be able to set up some training. 

This would not be a commercial school or one that is in the phone book so let me know if you need info.

Take care!
Jamey


----------

